# Hey Indaswamp: Looky At What I Got Today



## tx smoker (Mar 22, 2018)

Well, you gotta love Amazon Prime....although this didn't qualify for the Prime Service. I still got it in only a few days, which is pretty stellar. 








As promised, now that the new one is here, I'll be shipping yours out ASAP. Hopefully it'll go out tomorrow but it may be Saturday before time permits. Regardless, you should have it some time next week. What I find really interesting is that both of us will be using our new slicers for the same thing: Canadian Bacon. I have a big batch going (my first) which will be next in line to get sliced and you said pretty much the same thing. Mayhap we should compare some notes in the near future :-)

Life is good in Lago,
Robert


----------



## Ranger619 (Mar 22, 2018)

What slicer is that and why did you choose that model?  I've got canadian bacon and pork belly curing right now, I'm in the market for a slicer.  I've been leaning towards the Chef's Choice 615.

Your thoughts?

Scott


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 22, 2018)

WOOOHOOO!!! That slicer looks SWEET! <slicer envy....if there is such a thing...I got it>

My CB will be done curing saturday. I'll pull it out to dry inda frig. and smoke 2 days later. Slicer will get here just in time for me to use it! Life is Good!


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 22, 2018)

_"What slicer is that and why did you choose that model?  I've got canadian bacon and pork belly curing right now, I'm in the market for a slicer.  I've been leaning towards the Chef's Choice 615."
_
There is no manufacturer's designation on the unit itself or the box.  It is sold through Amazon under several different companies with different "titles" they attach to it. I looked and found the least expensive one that was the exact same slicer and ordered it. It will be used to slice a lot of different things but the primary reason I chose this unit is due to the length of the slide, which is far greater on this one than other models in the same price range. The rationale behind this is for slicing slab bacon, which is tricky on my smaller slicer....that's going to be sent to Indaswamp. It is still a bit short on the slide length but this one cost me $280 versus several thousand to get one that had enough length of slide to accommodate a full slab of bacon. I have no issues spending extra money for a superior product but the price difference was impossible to justify.


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 22, 2018)

_"WOOOHOOO!!! That slicer looks SWEET! <slicer envy....if there is such a thing...I got it>
My CB will be done curing saturday. I'll pull it out to dry inda frig. and smoke 2 days later. Slicer will get here just in time for me to use it! Life is Good!"_

Wow!! Looks like the timing worked out perfectly. Glad all will come together in time for you. I just put my CB in to cure last Saturday so I have a while yet before it'll be done. As you said in my original post: "Karma or dumb luck", well I used to play a LOT of golf and we always stood by the adage that I'd rather be lucky than good any day :-) Guess we can sum all this up as "dumb luck".....but that's just fine by me!! 

Looking for a shipping box,
Robert


----------



## motocrash (Mar 22, 2018)

tx smoker said:


> Wow!! Looks like the timing worked out perfectly. Glad all will come together in time for you. I just put my CB in to cure last Saturday so I have a while yet before it'll be done. As you said in my original post: "Karma or dumb luck", well I used to play a LOT of golf and we always stood by the adage that I'd rather be lucky than good any day :) Guess we can sum all this up as "dumb luck".....but that's just fine by me!!
> 
> Looking for a shipping box,
> Robert



Kudos to you Robert :cool:


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 22, 2018)

What size blade is your new slicer?


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 22, 2018)

Inda cure ,,, Inda fridge ,,,Inda smoker ,,, Onda slicer ,,,


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 22, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Inda cure ,,, Inda fridge ,,,Inda smoker ,,, Onda slicer ,,,


LOL!!! Den...Indamouth!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 22, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> LOL!!! Den...Indamouth!


DANG ! that would have been next in line ,,, I missed the chance , lol .


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 28, 2018)

Here ya go tx smoker....she arrived safely and went right to work.





Really appreciate it man...can't say thanks enough. Works really great for an intro level home slicer. Been a while since I've used one, but after a few slices I picked it back up quick. Can't wait to try in on home made belly bacon. I had been putting off making my own belly bacon until I got a slicer, now I have one and belly bacon is on the short list....right after turkey season is over...


----------

